# attracting new students



## bluewaveschool (Oct 17, 2012)

Since I don't really run a 'business' per say, if this needs to be moved, sorry I put it in the wrong spot.


My YMCA doesn't ever advertise our class.  The director of programs doesn't think we are an important program like Zumba (I also don't report to her).  So the other instructors and I are trying to come up with ways to get people in the door ourselves.  Do any of you go to groups like cub scouts, church groups, stuff like that?  Does it help?  The Y will always let me have a demo day... that they won't push.  Next month is the Y's membership drive, no joining fees, so it'd be a good time to pull something off.


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 17, 2012)

bluewaveschool said:


> Since I don't really run a 'business' per say, if this needs to be moved, sorry I put it in the wrong spot.
> 
> 
> My YMCA doesn't ever advertise our class.  The director of programs doesn't think we are an important program like Zumba (I also don't report to her).  So the other instructors and I are trying to come up with ways to get people in the door ourselves.  Do any of you go to groups like cub scouts, church groups, stuff like that?  Does it help?  The Y will always let me have a demo day... that they won't push.  Next month is the Y's membership drive, no joining fees, so it'd be a good time to pull something off.



I've never taught at a YMCA, but doesn't your YMCA have a flyer location where the various programs are showcased and people can take an information sheet home if they want?  All of the local programs I know of do reasonably well because their costs are affordable and the parents love to take their kids to 'karate' while they get a workout themselves or they can use the free wifi during their kid's class to catch up with email, Facebook, etc.  

I don't think the programs I know of really do any outreach stuff to market themselves.  They're included in the Y's annual activity publications and on the website.  Other than that, the programs pretty much sell themselves and curious onlookers always peek in the classes while they go to racketball, swimming, weightlifting, and other activities.


----------



## Haakon (Oct 17, 2012)

Even if it's not a full time business you can still setup a website or Facebook page (or both) for what you do. When people search in your area for martial arts that will help direct them to you. You could put up flyers where people are likely to see them, our local grocery store has a board out front where people can advertise various goods and services.

A TKD school came and did a demo for our cub scouts one year, the scouts had a good time but as far as I know none of them actually signed up. It might get you some publicity but I wouldn't count on it to directly get you more students.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Oct 17, 2012)

2 of the scouts and 1 of their moms are already students


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 18, 2012)

We make sure there are always flyers in the Y pamphlet rack. The Y doesn't have anything to do with this even. I designed it, print them, fold them and stock them in the rack.
There's been some recent changes in the management at our Y, and the new folks are actually expressing some interest in the program. Could be good.


----------



## Egon (Oct 18, 2012)

For our club, demos worked best.

Before few years we organized something that can be called demo month - in that one month we had total of 15 demos in 15 schools, in total about 2000+ people watched us. Results: 150 new members. 

(Some statistics: of that 150, 10 graded for red belt and only two for black belt. Of which one is active.)


----------



## DennisBreene (Jan 16, 2013)

Egon said:


> For our club, demos worked best.
> 
> Before few years we organized something that can be called demo month - in that one month we had total of 15 demos in 15 schools, in total about 2000+ people watched us. Results: 150 new members.
> 
> (Some statistics: of that 150, 10 graded for red belt and only two for black belt. Of which one is active.)



I know this thread has had trouble with traction, but I noted interest in this topic in another category and it piqued my interest.  I think it's commendable that you keep statistics about your enrollment. Do you mind sharing your average enrollment and any insights you have about maintaining a student base.  I can see how demontrations are important but thats only one leg of a table, so to speak.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 16, 2013)

Have you tried improving your relationship with the director of programs and/or the public relations/human resources person? Even if you dont report tot hem or arent directly related, if you become friends, then make your plight, they may be willing to take some steps to promote your program within the YMCA


----------



## WaterGal (Jan 24, 2013)

It looks like Egon hasn't been on the site for a couple months, but has anyone else arranged a demo at a school?  How do you go about arranging that?  Is it during school hours?  The demos I've done have all been at public events like town fairs or holiday celebrations, which is somewhat different.


----------



## skribs (Nov 23, 2013)

I picked my master by googling "martial arts <city>" and finding a school with good reviews.  My recommendation is that your best advertisement is your current students.  They are the ones who will talk about your classes and tell others "hey, come check out my dojang."  Here is some more specific ideas:

*Be sure to have business cards to give to your students, and encourage them to hand them out anytime anyone asks about their martial arts interest (I've handed out some to coworkers, friends, neighbors, and family members).

*Have a demo team of some of your best students, preferably mostly teens and young adults.  Book demos with a local school if possible, at local events (especially culture-related events) and if any of your members own their own business, ask if they will let you do a demo there.

*Get an internet presence.  Make sure if someone googles "Martial arts <city>" in your city, your school will be one of those listed.  Have a website with the important information (schedule, rules, ranking system, what to expect, etc).  Have your members fill out online reviews on sites like Google or Yelp.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 23, 2013)

WaterGal said:


> It looks like Egon hasn't been on the site for a couple months, but has anyone else arranged a demo at a school? How do you go about arranging that? Is it during school hours? The demos I've done have all been at public events like town fairs or holiday celebrations, which is somewhat different.



We've done a number of demos at a local school. One of our students is a teacher there, and she asks us every year to come do a demo during career day. 
I'd say if you don't have an in with a teacher, your best bet would be to contact the principle and/or atheletic director and work through them.


----------



## WaterGal (Nov 23, 2013)

It's ironic you responded to me about that today, because we actually did one this week at a family night the school had.  We got "in" because we bought an ad in the PTA directory.  It went pretty well, so hopefully we'll pick up a student or two.


----------



## WaterGal (Nov 23, 2013)

skribs said:


> I picked my master by googling "martial arts <city>" and finding a school with good reviews.  My recommendation is that your best advertisement is your current students.  They are the ones who will talk about your classes and tell others "hey, come check out my dojang."  Here is some more specific ideas:



Yeah, for us.... the _only _things that have _ever _gotten us any students are:
1) people walking/driving by the school
2) our website
3) referrals
4) teaching a class at a local preschool
5) donating school gift certificates to charity fundraisers

Though one of our students was referred by someone we don't know, so I'm guessing that person saw us do a demo and told their friend.  We haven't had anyone directly sign up from a demo yet, but they're still good publicity and help us make inroads in the community.


----------



## 1 TKD (Mar 20, 2014)

That's unfortunate that you don't get much support from the Y.  I have a number of events that I do that are referral based and may make a difference for you.  This article outlines the 9 strategies I use most.  I don't know what limitations you have as far as scheduling extra classes or events running your program out of the Y, but you should be able to take advantage of these.  http://itfline.org/2014/02/my-top-9-strategies-for-attracting-new-members/

John Karstadt
1 TKD


----------



## donald1 (Mar 20, 2014)

have you tried being persuasive(maybe appeal to them to were they would want to advertize)
if that does not work, try multiple different locations(the more the better/ preferably places where a lot of people go to or at least a majority)
getting the word out is good to
websites are also good
posters are also good could have them in multiple areas
,best of luck


----------



## WaterGal (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the article, John.  Those are some tips I'll have to think about.  You mentioned using Groupon, which is something I've been thinking about.  How do you recommend using that?  And how much of a cut do they take?

 I'm planning on offering a "summer break package" this summer, something along the lines of unlimited classes in one style (we teach 3) for the duration of the break, with uniform, for $200.  Do you think that Groupon would be a good way to promote that special?


----------

